# neener92; new pictures!



## neener92 (May 21, 2012)

I'll start my journal out with some pictures, I myself like looking at every ones pictures, so I figured you guys would like looking at mine! 

First off, a few pictures of my new goats The In Man (Inman) and Gracie Lynn (Gracelyn).



















A few cow pictures, sorry goaty people, but cows are still my first love.
One of my two bottle calves.





Mommy and her new baby I had to pull today.





Some storm pictures, unfortunately it went around us, or fortunately.....it was scary looking!









I live on a large farm way up on a mountain in the middle of nowhere West Virginia. I can't picture myself living anywhere but here on 'my' mountain. We raise beef cattle, a few sheep, and some goats. We also have other critters such as three guard donkeys, two female pot belly pigs, ducks, chickens, guineas, turkeys, geese, and of course a few cats and dogs.

I'll add more later, but for now it's bedtime! Hope ya'll enjoy!


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

Love the pics and welcome to BYH journaling!


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 21, 2012)

Love your little bottle baby! Never been a fan of cows, course I've never had my OWN FRIENDLY cows.... ^^

Is Gracie Lynn the one with the horns? 


CUUUUTE ! Welcome to BYH journaling, with no one on to post on yours, it sucks. But.... I'll be here 24/7 and chat so much you'll wanna quit!!! 

ETA ~ Okay they both have horns, is Gracie the lighter colored one


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 22, 2012)

Welcome to the world of BYH journaling. I will warn you it is addicting.


----------



## RPC (May 22, 2012)

Great pictures and your house sounds like Heaven. It would be fun living on top of a mountain at least for a little while. Keep up the journal I love reading them.


----------



## Symphony (May 22, 2012)

Nice place, it would be fun to live on a mountain.  I like Cow's too and that calf is adorable.


----------



## neener92 (May 23, 2012)

Well, yesterday was a busy day! I fed everyone, cleaned chick brooders/feeders and such so I could move my larger turkey poults outside (that actually took forever, cause half way through I had to go move my ram who was in the way of hauling dirt to add on to our cattle barn), check cows, weed-eat, clean the house, and when I went to feed my two bottle calves I heard one of my sheep talking to something.....she had an adorable speckled faced ewe lamb! Shoot, I didn't even know she was close to lambing since her wool is so thick, they were supposed to get sheared before they lambed...so much for that!   Anywho!

ILS, they both have horns, and Gracie is the lighter one. She is the sweetest calmest goat ever!

I love it up hear, it's sooo peaceful, til my uncles beagle starts barking. It's just family up here and seven houses. It's sometimes a pain, the closest Walmart is an hour away!

I'll post pics of the new lamb once I get a chance. That's about all you'll get from me is a ton of useless pictures.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 23, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I'll post pics of the new lamb once I get a chance. That's about all you'll get from me is a ton of useless pictures.


There is no such thing as useless pictures. And there are never too many.


----------



## neener92 (May 23, 2012)

Here is my ewe, Ila V. Ewe (born on Valentines day last year) with her baby.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 23, 2012)

Love the name!! Took me a couple minutes to figure out...


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 23, 2012)

I grew up on a big ranch part way up a mountain!!!
It was the best, and I sure miss the space!
Nice pics.!


----------



## neener92 (May 23, 2012)

Thank you, HankTheTank!

Well, I had to pull a lamb today...I had a ewe that has been showing for awhile now, and today she decided to wonder off by herself. I brought her down to the barn cause I WAS NOT gonna try to drag her crazy sopping wet behind to the barn. I put another ewe with her to keep her company til this afternoon I saw hooves, so I penned her up and went on with checking cows and such. Well, about an hour later there were still just hooves! I gave her a little more time and said heck with it so I go to pull his hooves out and his tongue hanging out, and from my experience that means they are dead. I pulled him out and he starts coughing and snorting. Then the ewe got up turned around to him and looks at him like he's an alien.....ugh! A few minutes later it lets out a baaa and momma starts "talking" to him and licking him. Thank god for not having another bottle baby to feed!   Don't get me wrong I love my bottle babies, but four lambs and two calves is plenty for this girl!

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 24, 2012)

How many sheep do you have? It's interesting that you've found that the lambs are dead if they have their tongue sticking out. I think that with all of our births this year (37 lambs), the majority of them were born (alive) with their tongue sticking out. I don't worry about it unless the tongue is swollen. 

Cute lamb! What breed/cross is he?

I'm totally with you on the bottle baby thing. I only had one bottle lamb this year (thankfully!), but I have 4 calves!


----------



## neener92 (May 24, 2012)

Oops, I forgot to say his tongue looked swollen.

She is a Dorset/Suffolk.

The most bottle babies I've had at once was 3 calves, two kids, and four lambs. That was enough to drive me crazy!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new lamb.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 24, 2012)

I am having an awesome year!!!
No bottle babies as of yet!   
I shouldn't say that too loud. Don't want to jinks myself!
But, I only got 6 more ewes to go and so far no bottle babies! Usually I end up with at least 1-4.


----------



## neener92 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks 20, and FWR.....Lucky you, but I do love my bottle babies, actually none of my lambs are from my sheep there is two farmers that give me their lambs.

So, I have been a busy bee! Yesterday I weaned....and I'm ashamed to say April's doeling who was born in Jan (in my defense April normally weans her kids on her own and I didn't want to wean the kid by herself), and Gab's buckling. I also put my new kids Grace and Inman in with them to keep the company and in a few days the boys will be by themselves in a stall and the girls will be in the other weaning stall for about a week til I wean Gab's doeling whom my father and I decided was too small to wean just yet. Then I'll have the three girls in the weaning stall for another week and then I plan to move the young girls back in with my big does and the two bucklings will maybe be put in with my buck and two calves. Hopefully it works out!


----------



## neener92 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sheep have been sheared/wormed and left in the pasture with the goats to help eat down some of the grass.

Right now I have six adult sheep counting the ram, and eight lambs. Four of the eight lambs are bottle fed the others are dam raised. Rams name is Remington, and the ewes are Rosabell (best sheep ever-bottle fed), Hadley (Rosabell's first lamb), Ila V. Ewe- bottle fed, Magnolia, Speckly and Jazelle (hair ewe). Lambs are Meleah, Hartlyn, Josie, Oliver, those are the bottle lambs, and Rosabells lambs Winifred and Chester, the other two are unnamed.

I have five adult goats, Jackson, April, Gabrielle, Naleigh and Avlynn. There are five kids, Siggy (April's daughter), TynTyn (Gab's son), Rin (Gab's daughter), Gracelyn, and Inman.
Shew, I think I got them all!

Well, last night we figured out what has been eating my eggs, ducks and chickens.....two foxes! Ugh! We have to figure out how to get rid of them, I know shooting them would be the easiest way, but I'm not much for all that.

Any who, here are some pictures.

Gabrielle and her doeling Rin.






Inman and TynTyn wanting back in with the girls.





Inman.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2012)

Inman and tyntyn do not look very happy with you.


----------



## neener92 (Jun 5, 2012)

They weren't, and still aren't very happy with me unless I put some food out.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2012)

the one picture on Inman is an excellent example of the right way to take a picture of your animal. You can see space between the front legs and the back legs and in between the front legs, and in between the back legs. And yo are low with the camera and you are at almost a 45 degree angle off the front shoulder. Really nice photo of him.


----------



## neener92 (Jun 5, 2012)

I figured you would like that picture. He posed like that several times for me, then moved...I'm glad I snapped that one. He amazes me every time I look at him. He's just soo thick! I can't wait to see his kids!


----------



## neener92 (Jun 5, 2012)

I finally got the last chick, three turkey poults, and three goslings outside! Thanks GOD! I also moved some of my younger birds around, I had to move three cockrels into a small dog cage as they weren't letting my Lavender Orp babies eat!

I started a project last year that had to be held off till this year. I had our old ugly looking ever green bushes pulled out from in front of the front porch. Those things looked AWFUL! So, I had to wait til this year to get the small bought river rocks taken out and put down around my aunts house. Then I had to find the perfect bushes to put out, ended up getting a pink hydrangea bush, butterfly bush and two holly bush type things. So, today I finished putting a tractor bucket load of field rocks around the house, now to start on another. I swear rocks grow better then the grass does up here!


Here is the front of the house, it's from a few weeks ago so the bushes are in the ground and I changed the porch around a little. It is looking sooo much better though.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 5, 2012)

Where I live they send out crews every year to pick rocks from the fields. EVERY year....it's a back breaker of job.


----------



## neener92 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was told they freeze up out of the ground.....I swear they seed off! We should do that hear!

One of 'my' small fields (goat/sheep) has a ton every year, I pick them in the fall then the next year they're back! We've actually started adding dirt in some places its so bad.


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2012)

You could pass some of those rocks this way


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 6, 2012)

Now to ME, that's a perfect front porch.  It will be great once you get your plants in and they grow a bit.

We watched "Hatfields and McCoys" on TV the other night and the scenery was terrific.  I've not been to the Virginias, but that part of the US may be even more scenic than OKlahoma.  LOL>>>>>

You have a touch with the decorating too!!

Nice.

DonnaBelle


----------



## neener92 (Jun 6, 2012)

Eleven, you can have them!

They're good for decorating, filling holes in the ground, I've put some around fence posts just to get them out of the field, made rock piles for the goats to play on, and put some beside a goat trail leading out to the barn....just cause. I've thought of selling them, but I don't have the time to pick the darn things! We have a hill right as you are pulling into our driveway we filled it with rock #1 the grass was poor #2 we needed a place to put some rocks and #3 it looks pretty nifty.

DonnaBelle, it is looking awesome, I'm really happy with how its turning out. Though I'm not sure about those large flower pots I would have liked to use some wooden barrels but they don't last very long for the price you have to pay. Then I wanted to use some old wash tubs but they wouldn't last either, perhaps I'll just stick with these cream pots.
That was a great series, I didn't really know much about all that. It looks pretty well as they showed it on tv, buncha hills!
Thank you, I like doing things outside and 'playing' with flowers and such.

It rained all stinkin' day. I didn't do much of anything but update my website. Our internet is slooww so that took most of the day.


----------



## neener92 (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's more pictures of the front yard, and some others.
Front yard.













On the side of the house, there are supposed to be trumpet vines coming up some ornamental grass, in the pot are some morning glories and some other kind of vine supposed to be coming up in the green pot but I don't think I put them out early enough. I also haven't gotten all the rocks down yet, gotta go pick some more!


















Finally got my bush cucumbers and old time tomatoes out. This isn't the garden, just some things I wanted to put out by the house. We actually have two large gardens.
And the little chicken coop where my Lavender Orps are.


----------



## neener92 (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't forget my splash silkie hen, whom, I love to death!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice pictures!!  I like the pots you have your plants in now.  And that Japanese maple is simply beautiful.  I love them, we had two at the other house, I really hated to leave them.

Your place looks great, I'd love to see it in person, it's so pretty.  Thanks for the photos.

Love that chicken, she's a beauty.

DonnaBelle


----------



## neener92 (Jun 26, 2012)

Puppy, sheep and calves on a lovely day.






Goats!





Gabrielle and her spotted doeling Rin.









Avlynn





Siggy.





Inman, I love this buckling to death!





Jackson


----------



## neener92 (Jun 27, 2012)

Today I had to start hauling water to the barn, ugh, it really needs to rain! I hate having to haul water, good thing we have several springs all over the farm! I also had to start feeding the bucks some hay, Jackson, Inman, and Tyn. The buck pen has very poor dirt except for right in the middle of the field and they refuse to eat there......GOATS, can't live with them, can't live without em. I also cleaned the house, I normally clean on Wed. or Thurs. the kitty/bathroom needed it bad!

Welp, that's about all the exciting news I got.


Here's a picture I took right before dark and edited. My dog Bentley, I don't know what I would do if I didn't have him following me everywhere. Blue heelers are the best!


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## neener92 (Jun 28, 2012)

Some cow pictures, who doesn't like looking at some fat healthy moo-moos?! I warned ya I'd add lots of pictures!!! Sorry if I'm getting obnoxious.......

Register Black Angus Bull, 14 months old. Currently cleaning up some cows. He's got a great temperament for a youngster.





All four of these girls were bottle raised by me, they are surprisingly the best looking heifers/cows we have on the farm, I think....not to toot my own horn, TOOOOT! 
Sienna/Ruby, who is alive because of redtailgal. Registerable Red Angus Heifer.





Big Bonnie, you might figure out why we call her that. She's nothing but a big pet and the nicest looking cow on the farm! She was born a twin to a bull which makes her infernal, her mother was about 13 years old and had to be put down a few days after Bonnie and Clyde were born. Hereford/Black Angus Heifer.





Acie, Black Angus Cow. She gave birth to a calf with its heart on the outside of it chest cavity this spring, weirdest thing I've ever seen.





Mia, she was born on another farm not to far from me, they called me one day and asked if I wanted a bottle calf.....who could resist, esp since it's a heifer! Black Angus Heifer.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 24, 2012)

I love the cow photos. Can I hire you to come over next year when my son has his heifer project and work with him????  Please?????


----------



## neener92 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you! Sure, but I'll warn you I've tried "training" my calves to walk on a lead and everything....haha, it never works. About all I know how to do is show them who's boss and brush them.  ....Oh, and spoil them with grain!


----------



## daisychick (Jul 25, 2012)

I love ALL the pics!    Your cows look amazing!   I really really wish I had a few more acres so I could have a few cows.      My grandma always kept a few cows that were for me on her ranch and now that place is sold and I miss have MY cows.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lovley cows!


----------



## neener92 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you!

I've been soo busy lately.....cleaning out barns/buildings, painting gates red, and just making the farm look a little more presentable.

I'll add some pictures later!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 16, 2012)

OK... I have farm envy!!! Bigtime!
I would love to have 300 acres up in the mountains!
WV is beautiful, but I know what you mean about the rocks. What WV call "rocks" most everyone else calls boulders!
They are usable  (wish I could ship em here to NC) if you can get em up outta the ground, 'cause surface appearance is only a fraction of the big picture! lol

Love your pics


----------



## neener92 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are more cattle pictures, I'll get some other critter pics in a little....I take too many pics and have to upload them to the computer before I can delete them and take more.

Here is Brownie's boy Tucker, charolias/black angus bull calf.






One of my dad's bull calves, one of two he has ever kept a bull. I really like this little guy, he's growing like a weed! I'm a sucker for red cattle! I know his dad was a black/red angus, we still aren't sure what his mother is, she's brindle looking.





Baby, my first bottle calf. She's constantly producing some very nice looking fast growing calves, and this year she finally had a heifer who looks amazing....deff a keeper!





Here's Baby's daughter Libby.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice Cattle, that Red bull calf is a real looker.


----------



## neener92 (Aug 22, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> OK... I have farm envy!!! Bigtime!
> I would love to have 300 acres up in the mountains!
> WV is beautiful, but I know what you mean about the rocks. What WV call "rocks" most everyone else calls boulders!
> They are usable  (wish I could ship em here to NC) if you can get em up outta the ground, 'cause surface appearance is only a fraction of the big picture! lol
> ...


Thank you, I love it here! <3
Yes, I'm sure all of you would call them boulders!
They are very useful.....sometimes! Other times they are just a pain in the hiney!
We use them for all kinda of things.
I wish I could ship them, you all could get some nice big FREE mountain rocks.


----------



## neener92 (Aug 22, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> Nice Cattle, that Red bull calf is a real looker.


Thank you! If it wasn't for me he would be a steer....but of course I begged and pleaded for dad to leave him a bull (just like with every other nice looking bull calf we have) and he finally caved. I think I'm really getting to him!  But, now it's my responsibility to find him a home where he can stay a bull.  Which is difficult to do since we live in the middle of nowhere. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## neener92 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, I weed-wacked the yards (have to do our yard and my aunt's who lives in Delaware) that takes forever! Picked some corn, squash and zucchini for dinner....moved the buck in with the does = BABIESS! Now I'm fixin' some dinner.

Here's some sheepy pics, didn't get any goaty pics yet....Enjoy!

This is my pest born this spring at 2lbs, she was too small to nurse and her sibling didn't want to share mommy with her so here she is. I was 99.9% sure she was going to die and now she's huge and and healthy, I love that brat! Her name is Maleah but of course I can't call her that I call her nam-nams (nothing is called by it's name around her...we are weird folks). 





Here she is standing on the four wheeler, and our sheep guard dog 'Bear' (blue heeler/lab/collie/chow) he's quite the mutt, but hey, it works!





Sheep butts! The really black lamb is so stinkin' awesome looking, I love how he's stayed black.





Bear and HIS cow. When we weaned calves and put them in the same field he would NOT let them near HIS cow, he would chase them and bark and go nuts!





That's it for now.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the pics neener! been checking everyday!
I LOVE BULLS!!!!!!
Don't have any.... but maybe one day.
I have a friend in the shipping industry.... hmmm .... love those "rocks"!
Same here with the mowing, weed trimming, cleaning, building,and more mowing and mowing and mowing.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 4, 2012)

I love bulls too! Especially the huge sweet ones!
I'll have to get a picture of some rocks for ya'll....show you what we have to deal with.
I love the rain and we need it but that leads to more mowing! haha....oh well.

Here's a picture of Inman in the creep feed area.





And my new puppy Silas. He's a mutt that's for sure but his mother had Golden Retriever and I'm thinking she's got lab in her and his daddy had Beagle (not offense but I HATE beagles!) and I'm think lab in him, but I think he looks more like a Sheltie or Collie. What do you folks think? Doesn't really matter what he looks like as long as he turns into a decent dog and can keep bears, raccoons, and foxes away from our critters.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 4, 2012)

Ahhhh he still has the cute and innocent look in his eyes


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Love, love, love ALL the photos!!!!  Beautiful home, property and critters!!!!!


----------



## NYRIR (Sep 5, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Love, love, love ALL the photos!!!!  Beautiful home, property and critters!!!!!


x2 Very nice!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 5, 2012)

Inman has a wonderful Boer face.  The critters are just lovely.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Ugh! Now I want a Silver Fox breeding pair....thanks to Rolls and RTG!  I've thought about getting a pair of meat rabbits for a while now but didn't really know what kind I wanted and ever since I saw Rolls Silver Fox bunnies I've been wanting some of those suckers! I have a weird fetish with grey critters (got a blue/grey cow, two blue heelers and a grey mountain fiest, lavender orp chickens, blue slate turkeys, grey ducks....and I also had a grey horse) and I really like to look of the Silver Fox. So, now I'm sitting here looking up SF breeders near me....which is pretty difficult when I live in the middle of nowhere! That's the only bad thing I have to say about where I live.  I had rabbits when I was younger, but honestly I don't really remember them. My grandfather helped me take care of them (he sure did feed my critter addiction.....TOO MUCH!  ). Anywho.....I WANT ME SOME SF BUNNIES!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 6, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!
> 
> Ugh! Now I want a Silver Fox breeding pair....thanks to Rolls and RTG!  I've thought about getting a pair of meat rabbits for a while now but didn't really know what kind I wanted and ever since I saw Rolls Silver Fox bunnies I've been wanting some of those suckers! I have a weird fetish with grey critters (got a blue/grey cow, two blue heelers and a grey mountain fiest, lavender orp chickens, blue slate turkeys, grey ducks....and I also had a grey horse) and I really like to look of the Silver Fox. So, now I'm sitting here looking up SF breeders near me....which is pretty difficult when I live in the middle of nowhere! That's the only bad thing I have to say about where I live.  I had rabbits when I was younger, but honestly I don't really remember them. My grandfather helped me take care of them (he sure did feed my critter addiction.....TOO MUCH!  ). Anywho.....I WANT ME SOME SF BUNNIES!


I have my name on reserve with a gentlemen outside of Richmond. We have been trying for over a year to get a pair.  If I go to WI, I will try and see if Roll has any available at the time and bring them back with me. And if she doesn't have any there are more breeders out that way, so I should beable to find someone on our trip. Good luck on your search.  

http://www.whitmorefarm.com/for-sale-silver-fox-breeding-stock
I tried to get rabbits from Whitmore farms, but after being put on a waiting list for several months, he called me up one day and said the rabbits are ready to be picked up, and wanted them picked up by that weekend, needless to say with a 5 hour drive each way, I wasn't prepared to stop everything I was doing that weekend and make the drive. I asked if he could wait a weekend and he said that he couldn't, so he sold them to the next person on his list. 
You need to make sure that who ever you go to have the silver fox with as much silvering in them as possible, and they don't have white feet. 

http://silvervalleyfarms.weebly.com/index.html#/


----------



## neener92 (Sep 6, 2012)

I found a breeder in York, PA last night who is planning oh being around Martinsburg, WV this weekend (closest I can find), but I'm not sure if I can make it out that way this weekend! I think they have bucks available.  That is Silver Valley farm who is going to be in Martingsburg.

20 I might have found a breeder in Va! They have a black silver fox litter ready 10/21, I found them on craigslist with an ad they had mixed silver fox babies....so I emailed and asked if they had just silver fox and they do, I asked about pedigree. Waiting for an email back!


----------



## Symphony (Sep 6, 2012)

http://lucasfarmwv.com/silverfoxrabbits.html

There are a few others.

http://rabbitbreeders.us/west-virginia-rabbit-breeders


----------



## neener92 (Sep 9, 2012)

I contacted that breeder, never got a response. I found a breeder in VA about 3 hours from me who is willing to meet me with a SF buck. This breeder also informed me she may have some unrelated does in Dec. Another breeder will have some ready 10/21.

Today I tore apart an old doghouse that's roof was falling apart and the floor was all but out of it (used it for pot belly pigs), and the walls need reinforced. I'm going to put half the floor back in I think and make the other half wire so the droppings fall out. I'm not too sure how I'm going to do it though, I also want to put another level in it to make it a little more roomy (it's a pretty large doghouse). I'm thinking I'll need to add a little "run" part to the outside of the cage for the rabbit to get some light, I don't think just one hole on the front of the doghouse would be enough light, it's also going to be in a pretty shady place.

Some of my relatives drive me NUTS! So, my aunt and uncle came in from Delaware (they come about once a month)....my dad's brother came up to see them and brought is wife and kids (they just about drive everyone off the mountain!). Anyway, I have the new puppy and they are all playing with him (they are the type that will tell you they want a puppy and you save it for them and then they wait til it gets bigger and then they don't want it....STUPID!). As we were out there my guard dog 'Bear' comes down to visit so I let him visit a little then I sent him back up cause I don't want him to start thinking he can stay away from the sheep all the time. So, my dad's brother says to his wife "don't you want to take that puppy home" she says "No, I want the poor black (Bear) dog that gets neglected and has to stay with the sheep".....seriously! #1 he was born in and raise around those sheep... #2 he is not neglected, but he doesn't get as much attention as the other dogs... #3 I go up there at least 2X a day and feed/play with him...PLUS he plays with the lambs all the time. That was enough to make me mad!

ETA: Here is a picture of the black Silver Fox buck for sale, I think he is $55 with pedigree, and he's 10 weeks old.


----------



## Symphony (Sep 10, 2012)

He looks handsome but I don't know much about Rabbits other than their babies are cute and when the babies start hoping around it always makes me laugh.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 10, 2012)

As far as your relatives go:

You can't fix stupid.  Remember that and you will be able to keep your mouth shut when they visit.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree with DonnaBelle - up to a point - I finally had enough of stupid this weekend and had to tell my sister about it - but I love her and she loves me and we'll figure it out.  Pretty rabbit.  Are they fur rabbits?  We raised Californians and New Zealands growing up and that's about the only breeds I'm familiar with.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 10, 2012)

Symphony, I'm with you on the cute babies!

DonnaBelle, I've managed to so far. I had to open my mouth one time my dad's brother started talking about a very lazy/sweet pitbull I had, he said I needed to get rid of her because he didn't trust her around his children! That lazy/sweet dog let the cats and chickens walk all over her! The butt kissers only come up when my aunt and uncle are here to eat (she makes really good home made food) then they leave. I told him he didn't have to come up here and bring his kids around my dog!

73, I agree on that! Thank you, if I'm not mistaken they are fur/meat rabbits.

The lady is taking the bun to MD where my boyfriend goes to college and dropping him off next Friday! YAY! My first Silver Fox! She said he is very sweet and loves being handled she called him a lap rabbit! I'm soo excited! Then, hopefully in Dec I can get a doe from her!


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 10, 2012)

Are they you know ..... City people


----------



## neener92 (Sep 10, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Are they you know ..... City people


Haha....basically, yea!


----------



## neener92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, this week we baled over 700 second cut square bales. We might be selling a whole wagon load. Our first cut from two years ago has been going to a guy about an hour from us who feeds it to his horses, he says that is the only hay his horses will eat.

Yesterday I sold Jackson, Tyn, the brown bull calf, and a cow who didn't give milk but I kept her because I liked feeding her babies. Jackson weighed 155, Tyn weighed 75 (a whole lot more than I thought, I was thinking MAYBE 60), the calf weighed 675, and the cow was huge at 1560! She has a gorgeous BIG cow, it's really a shame!

The only reason I sold the cow is to get a dairy heifer to bottle raise orphan calves and maybe lambs and goat, but I also have a milk goat so...... Every spring I get calls to take in orphan calves and lambs so I decided it would just be cheaper and better for the bottle babies to get real milk instead of that crappy formula. I have had the WORST luck with formula this year; scours, skinny calves/lambs, constantly sick, and the calves have had bad pink eye. I really don't like Sav A Caf or Sav A Lam.....in fact I HATE it!

I'm going to try to clean the house today, it is a complete disaster! I will also try to get pictures of my goaties and those rocks!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 13, 2012)

I vote for pictures of the goats!!!!!     Do you want to trade a wagon full of hay for grain?


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 13, 2012)

Beautiful animals and property!


----------



## neener92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Two more wagon loads today, I think that makes 7 wagons. So about 1100 bails, I think. Also, Siggy's horns. 






Pot belly pigs, Tilly and Olive.









Alright, I guess I'll post some goat pics.


Here's a cute picture of Rin.





Rin posing, she isn't very thick but has a pretty good top line and SPOTS! Plus, she will be paired with Inman so that should help!





Siggy, she isn't an awful looking doe but she should turn out pretty well. The reason for keeping her is because her mother is getting old and I wanted to keep some of her blood on the farm.





Gracie is such a brat! She thinks she's too pretty for getting her picture taken.









Naleigh the Nubian. She's bred to Jackson for 2013 kids!





Inman was being a snot and wouldn't hold his head up or stand pretty...what a stinker!




His handsome face.





Gab and Inman's butts!





Gabrielle, Rin's momma.





Avlynn, kiko/boer.





April in the creek.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 13, 2012)

All the goats look really good.  The pasture looks yummy. You Need more goats!!!!


----------



## neener92 (Sep 13, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I vote for pictures of the goats!!!!!     Do you want to trade a wagon full of hay for grain?


You want some?! Dad wants to get rid of some.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 13, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> All the goats look really good.  The pasture looks yummy. You Need more goats!!!!


Thank you! They are funny to watch walk around the field, they even act like there is too much grass to choose from. I agree I need about one or three more, ya know to keep it at an even number.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 13, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if you are willing to drive that hay wagon all the way through those West VA mountains to my house .That is sure one curvy, hilly drive, but very pretty.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha! I don't even think a wagon would make it there in one piece! 


UGH! I have about had it with these foxes, raccoons,  bears and whatever else comes around thinking my critters are its snack!
We have a big old chocolate lab/border collie mix that has up until this year kept everything away. He is 12 years old and still goes out at night trying to keep critters away. He is one of the best dogs we have ever had and I will be completely lost when he isn't here any longer. That is the main reason I got Silas!

I have seen Squirt (lab/border collie) go after bears as they come down a tree grabbing their behind and sending them back up the tree, I've seen him kill possums, raccoons, squirrels, and groundhogs with one shake before.

We have seen several foxes around lately, in fact we saw one tonight near the dumpster....little boogers better watch out for Silas once he gets bigger! 

I keep saying now I know how 'normal' people feel having free range birds.
I am totally not used to this!

Here is a picture of Squirt from about 3 years ago.






Sorry if that sounds random, I have a cold and can't really focus!


----------



## neener92 (Sep 20, 2012)

Has anyone on here ever heard of a 'coydog'? My dad was telling my sister and I the other day about them bringing wolves into WV to kill coyotes (lovely idea by the way.....like it's not bad enough coyotes kill lambs and sometimes full grown sheep, how about we get something bigger that can kill calves and cows! .....IDIOTS!  ). Anyway, he was saying that my grandpa had killed a few coydogs when we had sheep, needless to say I was fascinated and had to google them....I figured a domesticated dog and a coyote could breed but I never really thought about it too much til I heard about coydogs. Just wondering if anyone else has heard of them....


----------



## Godsgrl (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a cat that looks just like yours!! This is Taylor.


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

I love all your pictures, especially the cute one of Rin  

but my cat looks a lot like yours, too! hahaha how weird is that? I call him tomcat. Nobody likes him because he's mean to all the other cats and he sleeps on my hay.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 25, 2012)

Those are beautiful cats. I don't have my kitty 'Andy' anymore, my lovely uncle shot him because I was late at getting him fixed and Andy was trying to breed his cats he doesn't want having kittens. Perhaps he should get his female cats fixed cause there are a lot of feral cats around here!


----------



## neener92 (Sep 27, 2012)

I found a blue Silver Fox doe! I'll be getting her the on the 6th! I am so excited! 

Here she is! I think I am going to name her Rue.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 27, 2012)

She is really pretty, Shelvin would be jealous.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 27, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> She is really pretty, Shelvin would be jealous.


If she breeds and is a good momma he can get one of her kits!


----------



## neener92 (Sep 29, 2012)

We've been looking for a milk cow lately (I do enough bottle feeding calves and lambs that it's just cheaper to buy a cow). I found one today on craigslist (they don't have enough pasture or time for her and her 2 week old bull calf), so they are delivering her today from two and a half hours away. I am pretty excited! I'll be jumping right into evening milkings, and I've never milked before....unless you count several years ago we had two jersey cows here to breed with our angus bull, we milked once a day, I don't really remember it though.

Here she is with the lady's six-year-old daughter milking the cow.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 29, 2012)

on your :bun

yes, I've heard of coydogs, Coyote population big here too.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you, Sbc! The cow is a real sweetheart and let me milk her two times today. The evening milking I was sitting there and would start laughing because I got more milk on her leg, my jeans, and sweatshirt than in the durn bucket, also, my hands would cramp up because I'm not used to it and she would turn and look at me like lady you have no clue what you are doing and you should really hurry up!  Oh, I've named her Cherry Pie....#1 reason. When my grandpa and his sister (my aunt...obviously) were growing up they had I think two jersey milk cows and my aunt was telling me about how one of the cows 'Cherry' was ride-able and she would ride the cow all over the farm. #2. There's a song called Cherry Pie and I thought it would be an adorable name. Baby still has no name yet but I'm leaning towards Knuckle Head...he's not too bright just yet. Haha, totally kiddin'! 

I saw my FIRST coyote the other day, talk about a HUGE animal. You know, now that I think about it that sucker was realllyyy stinkin' big, could have been a wolf!? Idk.... anyway it was pretty!

OH! Here's Cherry Pie and Knuckle Head!


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 30, 2012)

Coyotes with there fluffy coat can look to be about the size of a lab. While wolves ( at least in the west) appear to be the size of a skinny saint bernard or taller. As far as I am aware there arent wolves in the east...but thats just as far as I know. Also, that baby needs to come live with me.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 30, 2012)

oh Neener, I  the cows! Can I please have the little baby... please 
so glad you post pictures! 

The discription of you milking her is just too much  wish you had a video of that!

Amazing animals... one of my favorite bulls (bucking) is "Rango".


----------



## neener92 (Oct 6, 2012)

BrownSheep, this thing was HUGE, but perhaps it started getting its fluff then. Want him? He's a dingus!

SBC, Come and get him! 

My dad made a milker so Cherry doesn't have to keep looking at me like "Are ya done yet?!". I actually think she likes the pump milker better than me hand milking!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2012)

neener- so funny I was looking at your journal because I think you should post that baby lil boy's picture for picture of the week!

Can I come pick him up next week? 

Remember post that baby!!!


----------



## neener92 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll try to figure out how to do that!

Come get the stinker anytime!

So, I got my Blue Silver Fox doe...finally! I also picked up a New Zealand/Rex buck from 20kids. I am pretty excited about them! Now I can almost say we have every kind of farm animal you could imagine! .....just missin' a llama, I think that's all.

I also got a huge rabbit hutch! It is 10ft long and 4ft wide. One cage is 2x4 and I think the other two are about 4x4, but I think the end one is smaller. Anyway I have to fix it up a little; put a new roof on it, we cut the legs off a foot they were like three feet tall, fix the front part, and just a few other things.

I got a gallon of milk out of Cherry this morning. I've started weaning the calf at night so I only have to milk mornings. I also think her being a heifer she isn't producing what she will her next time calving.

I've been getting things ready for colder weather....cleaning out the barns and putting down fresh straw, cleaning up all my chick feeders and waterers, fixing whatever needs fixed before it gets too cold.

Any who, here are some pics!
Side of the cage before we cut a foot off the legs.




I'm going to redo this part.




Rue-Barb!!!




And.... Thumper, original I know!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 16, 2012)

I love your cow!!!!!    

I have alway had the lighter tan jerseys, but Cherry look awesome!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 16, 2012)

All right neener... ya think I could put that lil baby bull in the back of my 15 passenger van? your only about 7 hrs away!
"Thumper" is too cute!


----------



## neener92 (Oct 16, 2012)

FWR, Thank you! We are very happy with her, esp happy that she is soo friendly! I love her color! She kind of blends in with our Black Angus herd but the red on her back thankfully gives her away! 

SBC, I think he will fit! Though he's growing VERY fast....better hurry!


----------



## neener92 (Oct 18, 2012)

Took some pictures today!

Rue






Inman









Naleigh





Cherry. I have to say getting this cow was one of my better ideas! I love her to death even though she can be a stubborn brat sometimes. 





The baby, still no name....I'll take suggestions! Funny story! So, I started penning him up at night now...and the hard head never wants to follow momma into the pen, well, last night I was yelling for Cherry and here comes knuckle head across the field and into the pen! I was SHOCKED! He came in the pen by himself! No such luck this evening though.
Anyway, here he is stretching.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 18, 2012)

Awe, that little fella looks like he hasn't quite grown into his skin.  Looks a little like the Saggy Baggy Elephant.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 22, 2012)

He's a stinker! And boyy is he growing!

Ok guys.....I've gone nuts!!!!!!!!

I want this!!!! I'm having so much fun with Cherry I want another!!!!! I've fallin' in love with Jerseys....its true!
http://roanoke.craigslist.org/grd/3357878805.html


----------



## neener92 (Oct 23, 2012)

I got my milk strainer today, along with a 5qt metal bucket! I got a really old pasteurizer this past weekend as well, from the guy my boyfriend works for. His mother used to have I think three milk cows and he had no use for the pasteurizer so he gave it to me. I'm excited about all this!  haha

Here's a few good pics for ya'll! This is Evick Mountain from a birds eye view! There has been a helicopter in one of our hay fields for about two weeks now. They are cutting brush that is too close to power lines with the huge saw they have hanging from the helicopter. They took some pics for us!

Our house is above the far top/middle white house....you can hardly see it.





Our house is right next to the woods, the white house below our house is my aunts house....and right below that house is the garden.....then right below the garden you can see my goats!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful!!

It reminds me of an America gone by... the trees are magnificent!

 on your milk strainer!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 24, 2012)

That is incredible neener. I wanted to take a drive last weekend to take photos, but dh though the colors hadn't changed enough.  The colors are amazing.  I wonder if we will have time this weekend. Do you think there will still be enough color to enjoy?


----------



## neener92 (Oct 24, 2012)

All the leaves are practically gone now (up here on the mountain anyway). They were pretty about a week or two ago. Those pretty color leaves in the pictures are brown not.  It might be pretty down a little lower though?


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 25, 2012)

Stunning! I love that you bring us to your home with all the wonderful pics.   you are so close to heaven aTOP dat beautiful mountain. ☀


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 25, 2012)

I love the pictures too - great to capture the fall colors so wonderfully!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 25, 2012)

That is so cool.  No hills or mountains around here like that!  So pretty.


----------



## Symphony (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm extremely jealous of all that beauty.  The trees colors are just amazing.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 26, 2012)

That is amazing!  So beautiful.  That is ncie the helicopter guys took pictures for you.  Around here the only time they fly over is when they are checking to make sure we haven't planting anything we aren't supposed to.  They take pictures but they don't let us have them.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 26, 2012)

The poor trees look so ugly now...they are either bare or have ugly brown leaves on them. I HATE fall/winter!

The helicopter guys will be here for another two weeks! They have been very friendly and respectful. They are actually going to store the helicopter in one of our building for this storm we are supposed to get Monday.

We strained and pasteurized some milk! It is delicious! Oh, we made some butter too, YUMMY! Have I mentioned I LOVE MY COW! hahaha!


----------



## Symphony (Oct 26, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> The poor trees look so ugly now...they are either bare or have ugly brown leaves on them. I HATE fall/winter!
> 
> The helicopter guys will be here for another two weeks! They have been very friendly and respectful. They are actually going to store the helicopter in one of our building for this storm we are supposed to get Monday.
> 
> We strained and pasteurized some milk! It is delicious! Oh, we made some butter too, YUMMY! Have I mentioned I LOVE MY COW! hahaha!


  Thats sounds yummy normally but I'm just getting over a stomach flu.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 26, 2012)

Are you getting ready for the snow?? and winds??


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2012)

Neener- just popping in to say hi and I  your cow too! and that lil bull! I read about the milk and BUTTER!!!! I love to make butter, the whole family loves home-made butter. Can't really do butter with goats.  
One day I will have a cow!

The brown dreary dead look can be rather depressing. Everything so barren looking but I always look at it as a time to rest and spend more time with family. Then when spring comes we get that wonderful rejuvenation.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 28, 2012)

Symphony: I made the mistake of having mom try the milk while she had a cold. She wasn't much for the idea of drinking milk that came out of a "cow" she said, I laughed and told her I like the fact that I know how the cow and calf are treated.

I'm putting all the birds in buildings tonight and closing up the barns. I also gave everyone extra feed today. The helicopter is in our cattle barn, the cows couldn't get in there anyway dad has two full wagons of square bales in there. Poor cows! We got some gas and food yesterday/today also got the generator out just in case. Got plenty of milk and butter....cottage cheese too!

That little bull is crazy! Such a little ham! I thought the butter was good! Different but good! I LOVE my cows...and my goats!!!

I had such a good week with all that sun and warmth, the last few days have been dark and dreary....not taking it too well, I keep forgetting to pen Chocolate Pie (baby bull) at night. Well, he gets penned up I just forget til it's dark since I'm not already outside. I do like the spending more time with family, but then I really miss the playing outside and watering my critters and flowers....poor flowers! haha


----------



## neener92 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh dear, where do I even start!

Well, the power, phones, and cell phones are out....I don't even think people are able to dial 911! Thankfully we have a generator!

I don't know if I've mentioned this but I hate snow...HATE it! It's cold, wet and muddy when it melts....I don't like any of those things!

So, yesterday morning I go outside to milk and when I get to the barn the darn cow has an attitude...then I find my rescue layer house hen dead under the barn, the chicken was penned up by the house under the trampoline (yes, I turned our trampoline into something for the critters!). Any-who, my guard dog decided to kill my hen....lovely guard dog he is! ugh!

Had a silkie chicken who wouldn't stop sitting til I let her hatch out some chicks....I have a retarded silkie hen and three chicks in our living room. Wouldn't be the first time I've had a farm animal in the house. I've had calves, mini horses, chicks, you name it I've probably had it in the house!

Earlier I had to help the pilot put the blades back on the helicopter, no one else was around and he needed help. He had to get in the air and try to help find downed power lines. Talk about an experience! He asked if I've put helicopter blades on before....really??, do I look like a person who has put helicopter blades on before....covered in mud/poo and all in the middle of a farm!? HA!

Later I'm going to try to pasteurize some milk and make some butter, I have a good bit of cream now! YUM!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## neener92 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey guys! Haven't updated you all in a while! Sorry! Thanks for the Merry Christmas by the way! 

Well, where do I start. That guard dog is now tied in the barn since him and my puppy 'Silas' killed all my chickens but one. Silas has a new home where he will be an inside dog, that really is best for him he was too sweet to be outside. My heart is very sad though and I miss my "Sally Brained" a lot! I called him Sally Brained cause he wasn't the brightest crayon on the box. The guard dog Bear is now tied in the barn, we both hate this! I am having some trouble finding him a home that isn't too far away and has sheep for Bear. This drives me nuts having to get rid of these two boys, I HATE getting rid of dogs but when you loose upwards of 50 chickens over a 3 year period enough is enough! Yea, I shouldn't have let it go on that long but I was trying to work with them. Lotta good that did! 
Bear might be going to a new home today with someone that is awesome with dogs, they live away from other houses and have another dog that Bear can buddy up with. Keep your fingures crossed....the only bad thing about this is they don't have sheep. 
I got a Great Pyr Sunday, 4 and a half month old female....I am deff training her around poultry! She's intelligent!






The two milk cows are doing well, sassy as ever! They are both spoiled brats! That cute little bull isn't so little anymore, he is still a knuckle head!





We lost a beef calf the other night at birth, momma had her in the woods and the calf got stuck under a tree limb. She didn't get any milk and wasn't completely dried off....it was cold out. Made me very sad! 

Goats are heavily preggers! First ones due the 19th!  There's only four due this month...all around the same time. I'm totally excited!!!

Foxes are getting brave! They'll have their day once my blue heeler Bentley gets a hold of them. They are such beautiful creatures why do they have to be such sneaky brats!?
Here's Bentley, the best dog ever! He used to kill chickens but I was able to break him of it. Amazing dog!





And I'll add a pic of the old man.  The dog that made Bentley so amazing! My grandpa raised this dog and I've never seen a dog like him! At one point (when 'Squirt' wasn't so old) there were not squirrels, groundhogs, foxes, raccoons, and possums around. When I was younger I didn't know these critters existed! He kept them away from the farm. Now that he is old I'm seeing these critters all too often. Poor fella hardly has any teeth left too. Oh, I love this old man!
Squirty is a chocolate lab/border collie, he's at least 12 years old.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry about your chickens and calf!! Good luck finding a home for Bear! 
Your new pup is georgous!!!!! Have you named her yet?
Lol, I have a old dog like Squirty too, they are amazing dogs and irreplaceable!!!!!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! Farm life can be tough sometimes as everyone on here I'm sure knows.

She is gorgeous and growing like a weed! I named her Katy, her original name was Caroline, but I figured Katy would be a little easier.

Oh, that dog could never be replaced, I can't say enough about him. My grandpa was amazing at training dogs, he was the one that raised Squirt and trained him....I like to think I have a little of that in me as well.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's a pic of the milk stand my boyfriend and dad made me a few weeks ago(better late than never). We didn't do any measurements but it turned out perfect.. It probably sturdy enough to hold a cow if it could fit...LOL I love it!





It is freezing out...literally! The thermometer reads 15 degrees....burrr! Everything is getting watered two to three times a day, talk about a pain in the rear! Its so cold out I have to bring gallon water jugs inside to fill up.


----------

